# Seguimento Sul - Março 2012



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2012 às 00:22)

Boa noite

Inauguro assim o mês de Março que esperemos nos traga muitas surpresas Meteorológicas
Sigo com uma noite bastante calma com muita humidade e temperatura de 8,5ºc  à bocado aqui em Loulé mas que parece estar em tendência de subida.
O céu ainda se apresenta limpo, com a lua, quase em quarto crescente, bem visível.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2012 às 08:53)

Bom dia!

Já chove por aqui!
E que belo aguaceiro! Chegou perto dos *85mm/h*. Para já, *3mm* acumulados em poucos minutos.

De destacar a brutal "wall cloud" que passou por aqui agora, mesmo por cima de Lagoa. Já não fui a tempo de a fotografar.

Março começa bem...é pena é ser "_sol de pouca dura_"...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2012 às 09:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Já chove por aqui!
> E que belo aguaceiro! Chegou perto dos *85mm/h*. Para já, *3mm* acumulados em poucos minutos.
> ...



Olhando ao satléite não me parece que chova muito mais por aí e foi uma pequena faixa que estava bastante activa, mas que agora já está perdendo intensidade ....
Olhando ao satélite ainda constata-se que a melhor parte das células já está a sul do Algarve tal como os modelos indiciavam ....
Vamos a ver se a parte do Sotavento recebe alguma coisa ou se dissipa-se tudo quando faz "landfall"


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2012 às 09:29)

Sim, por aqui o céu já está a clarear... deu para limpar o pó apenas...
Ficaram *4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, o que, nos tempos que correm, já não é nada mau...

De resto, sigo com 10,9ºC e vento fraco de E. A mínima da noite foi de *3,8ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2012 às 09:32)

Ui que coisa tão rápida que vai ser! Aguardemos a ver se chega cá qualquer coisa nem que seja uns 3mm. Esses 3mm só vieram estragar os dias com precipitação inferior a 1mm que o sítio das fontes já registava, mas por aqui continuamos na mesma


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2012 às 09:54)

Por aqui muito sol ainda, mas já se vêm nuvens escuras a sudoeste/oeste.
Parece que vamos ter uma borrascazita para aliviar o pó.


----------



## Redfish (1 Mar 2012 às 10:31)

Começou a pingar


----------



## Jocru (1 Mar 2012 às 10:38)

Aqui em Quarteira também caiu agora um aguaceiro bastante forte mas que só durou cerca de 5 minutos, o sol já está a despontar novamente


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2012 às 11:33)

Frente com actividade mínima, 1,8mm por agora. 

Aguardemos porque parece haver condições para mais alguma chuva.


----------



## amando96 (1 Mar 2012 às 12:17)

Choveu moderado durante um bocado, acumularam 3.5mm, já vai em mais do dobro do total de Fevereiro


----------



## Happy (1 Mar 2012 às 12:48)

Parece-me pelo que vejo da varanda que na Serra de Monchique tem chuvido bem desde algum tempo...Que venha a água pelas ribeiras!

Menos mau.. Melhor isto que nada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2012 às 14:34)

Aqui, choveu tanto mas tanto que nem chegou a 1 mm.  A ver se chega cá alguma coisa durante a tarde. Porque isto é mais do mesmo, que diferença faz seja 0 mm ou 3 mm, não serve para nada. 

Os comentários da rua hoje é finalmente já chove vai acabar a seca, passados 5 minutos afinal vem aí o sol e a chuva já lá vai.


----------



## pax_julia (1 Mar 2012 às 15:01)

Aqui por Beja, ceu muito ameaçador a sul/sudoeste. A ver no que isto dá! Vento a aumentar de intensidade e po, muito po no ar! Vêm-se bandas de precipitaçao bastante densas la pas bandas de Castro Verde! Por aqui nem pinga! 14 graus. HR nos 58%


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2012 às 15:53)

Uma das melhores imagens dos últimos meses. Chove fraco a moderado mas desta vez durante mais tempo que na parte da manhã.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2012 às 15:57)

Agreste disse:


> Uma das melhores imagens dos últimos meses. Chove fraco a moderado mas desta vez durante mais tempo que na parte da manhã.



Não te dá a ideia de que assim que ela faz landfall perde força ???

Repara como ela tem vindo lentamente a percorrer o litoral Algarvio mas sem fazer LandFall !!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2012 às 15:57)

No Alto Alentejo, contento-me com nuvens e vento moderado de Sul.. 16,1ºC e 47% HR.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2012 às 16:16)

Sim mas conseguiu duplicar o valor desta manhã. Passamos de 1,8mm para 3,6mm. 

3,6mm é o 2º melhor valor desde Novembro de 2011.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2012 às 20:34)

Boas

O melhor  momento de precipitação que vi hoje foi na zona de Alto Fica/Benafim por volta das 10h com uma boa "esgarroada" de água. Na zona da serra a norte de Benafim onde me encontrei grande parte do dia, não deve ter acumulado nem 2mm.
A chuva que caiu nem deu para passar a folhagem das árvores e molhou o solo no máximo uma unha em alguns locais.Resumindo continuamos na mesma como a lesma


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2012 às 21:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 16,9 ºC (14h33)
Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = ---- hPa

*Alguma nebulosidade sem precipitação; descida moderada de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 7,4 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2012 às 20:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 18,1 ºC (13h50)
Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (07h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Períodos de céu encoberto durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,1 ºC* (dia 2); temp. mínima = *6,4 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2012 às 20:43)

Muitas nuvens mas nada de chuva. Máxima de 15,1ºC (16:25) e mínima de 7,7ºC (6:07). Vento moderado pela tarde com rajada máxima de 28,1 km/h pelas 17:07.

Actualmente 11,9ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 20:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 18,0 ºC (14h27)
Temperatura mínima = 7,3 ºC (05h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2012 às 03:46)

Finalmente, água que se veja. 0,3mm acumulados, mas já parou de chover. IM com 0,7mm. Agora nevoeiro, 10,7ºC e 99% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2012 às 11:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Finalmente, água que se veja. 0,3mm acumulados





Não resisti.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2012 às 14:44)

Ao menos é alguma coisa, que molhou bem o chão molhou. 

15,4ºC e 73% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2012 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e tornando-se pouco nublado a meio da tarde.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 9.5ºC

Agora vai ser esperar mais 40 dias para caírem mais 2 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2012 às 20:12)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:

*22,6ºC* / *4,6ºC*

A tarde foi primaveril por cá, com o sol a aquecer bem, convidando já a uma bela praia...

As plantas é que não devem gostar muito, pois o seu "stress hídrico" só tenderá a aumentar nos próximos dias...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 22:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 18,3 ºC (14h57)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,5 ºC (03h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

*Primeira noite com mínima de dois dígitos; o nevoeiro quase cerrado não deixou descer mais a temperatura *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,3 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Já se sente um cheirinho a Primavera por aqui, hoje sem nuvens e com um sol radioso! O vento esse está praticamente nulo, sente-se apenas uma leve brisa, nem sei de que quadrante.
Hoje a temperatura já deve chegar aos 20ºc


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2012 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui sigo com nova máxima do ano, registando *22,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

A mínima da noite foi de *5,9ºC*.

Destaque para o vento, que tem estado fraco a moderado de NNW.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2012 às 23:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 18,2 ºC (14h52)
Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*A noite passada voltou a ser de nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,3 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2012 às 23:44)

Boa noite,

Não há dúvida que as temperaturas altas entram sempre aqui pelo sul e principalmente pelo extremo sueste... Às 22h Castro Marim(Sapal) era a estação mais quente a nível nacional com 14,3ºc seguida de Faro com 14,1ºc.
Está dado o ponto de partida para a Primavera ou Verão, já nem sei bem
Penso que a partir de agora já não voltaremos a ter Inverno, pelo menos no que toca às temperaturas, aqui para estes lados. 
Esperemos que noutros aspectos o Inverno ainda dê uma ar de sua graça


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2012 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 17,8 ºC (15h20)
Temperatura mínima = 6,7 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,3 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de uns amenos *11,3ºC* e neste momento sigo com 14,6ºC. Promete ser mais um dia com temperaturas bem amenas.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2012 às 23:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 17,3 ºC (14h48)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,3 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2012 às 13:49)

20,5ºC por cá com vento moderado!  Mínima de 11,1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2012 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Por cá vai aquecendo e parece-me que este fim-de-semana estará bem convidativo para a praia. A máxima por cá já chegou aos *24,3ºC* e neste momento estou com 24,2ºC e vento fraco de SW, com 36% de humidade. A mínima da noite foi de *3,0ºC*. Grande amplitude térmica!

PS: Com este tempo, quem sofre são as plantas, que para além da falta de chuva, levam agora com calôr e pouca humidade.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2012 às 14:04)

Entretanto já chegou aos *24,9ºC*...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2012 às 14:21)

Marco dos 21ºC já passado. 21,2ºC actuais (Máxima do ano) com vento moderado de NE. Rajada máxima de 37 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2012 às 16:18)

Máxima interessante por cá: *26,6ºC* registados às 15h13.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2012 às 20:48)

Vento forte do quadrante Norte. 43,9 km/h com rajada máxima de 52 km/h há momentos. Sigo com uns estonteantes *17,2ºC*. Máxima de 22,1ºC pelas 15:07.


----------



## amando96 (8 Mar 2012 às 20:56)

Máxima por cá de 25.2ºC, por agora 18ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2012 às 22:22)

Ventania dos diabos.  *72,4 km/h de NE*.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2012 às 22:22)

Bem parece que chegou o Verão por estas bandas! Andei em t-shirt a tarde toda e mesmo assim cheio de calor!
Para mim não há vontade nenhuma para alegrias...fiquei pasmado ao ver que a lavrar à charrua, nalguns pontos a quase meio metro de profundidade a humidade do terreno é pouca ou quase inexistente
Já tive que regar a vinha toda hoje caso contrário acho que ela nem rebentaria este ano, ou muitas iriam morrer, o que é situação inédita para mim! Só hoje foram 2 horas de água sempre a "bombar" para regar jardim e horta! venha de lá a factura da electricidade!
Com a grande rega que dei hoje tenho tudo safo na quinta mas a paisagem à volta parece um deserto! A paisagem está como de um mês de Junho se tratasse.
Ainda este mês, se não chover, o "estio" vai implantar-se em todo o território. Já se nota na zona do litoral e rapidamente avançará para o interior.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 21,7 ºC (15h54)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado por uma acentuada subida da temperatura. Curioso quando a lua surgiu no horizonte, com um grande halo devido às nuvens existentes por volta das 19h45; também a essa hora o vento tornou-se moderado com rajadas fortes do quadrante leste; algum pó. Agora o céu tornou-se limpo e não há vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *21,7 ºC* (dia 8); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

Continua o vento muito forte, só pó. 67,3 km/h actuais. 16,5ºC de temperatura.

Edit: 70,9 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2012 às 23:56)

A esta hora e estão uns belos 17,2ºC! 
Nada mau... e o vento vai soprando fraco de N...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Termino o dia com os extremos:
*26,6ºC* / *3,0ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2012 às 08:07)

Ora bem, 12,9ºC actuais. Muito vento de noite com máximo de *74,5 km/h.*


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2012 às 11:21)

Bom dia,

Por cá a mínima da noite desceu aos *5,3ºC*. Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado de ESE e temperatura nos 17,7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2012 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 20,2 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Hoje o dia já esteve mais fresco.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,7 ºC (dia 8); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2012 às 23:54)

Por aqui o dia esteve mas quente, com máxima de *23,1ºC* pelas 16:41 e mínima de 12,1ºC ás 6:43.

Noite de vento muito forte, com rajada máxima de *74,5 km/h* pelas 0:41 e média máxima de 50 km/h ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2012 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas. O vento de sueste que soprou durante todo o dia, não deixou a temperatura subir muito.

Máxima: 17.9ºC
mínima: 7.3ºC
actual: 10.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2012 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 22,2 ºC (15h57)

ONTEM (Sábado): Temp. Minima = 9,9 ºC (07h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*A noite está a ficar bastante fresca* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,2 ºC* (dia 11); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2012 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 23,4 ºC (15h45)
Temperatura mínima = 10,8 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *23,4 ºC* (dia 12); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2012 às 14:00)

Estamos em Junho, já se viu. 23,4ºC com vento fraco. EMA do IM/Cidade com 25,6 

Mínima de 13,1ºC na sequência de vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2012 às 20:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 24,4 ºC (15h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *24,4 ºC* (dia 13); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2012 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte no final da tarde.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC
actual: 13.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2012 às 14:21)

22,9ºC com céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado a virar para SW. Mínima de *17,0ºC*!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2012 às 19:39)

Dia com muita nuvem alta, máxima de 24,5ºC (16:30) e mínima de 17,0ºC (6:31). Rajada máxima de 37,8 km/h (10:00)

Agora andam por cá as nuvens de novo e sigo com uns estonteantes *21,6ºC* com vento de NE fraco a moderado, com 18% HR.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2012 às 19:40)

A EMA de Alvega ontem registou a temperatura máxima mais elevada do país: 28,0ºC.
E foi também a estação que registou uma maior amplitude térmica, de 27,1ºC, uma vez que a mínima foi de 0,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2012 às 21:32)

Acabei de registar a descida de temperatura maior desde que tenho registos com a viragem do vento para Sul e o seu enfraquecimento.
De 21ºC para os actuais _17,4ºC_ em menos de nada.






A pressão também observou uma subida muito rápida.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2012 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 25,1 ºC (14h40)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,1 ºC* (dia 14); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2012 às 23:27)

A SW o Sat24 já acusa algumas descargas (não conheço a fiabilidade deste detector). Peço desculpa pelo constante movimento do gif, problemas de tamanhos de imagens.




O radar do IM também já mostra qualquer coisa:


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2012 às 23:39)

Uma achega, o sat24 não detecta as descargas mas faz uma previsão de onde elas estão, portanto não sendo muito fiável. Usa o EUCLID, que usa os detectores europeus.

17,6ºC e vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2012 às 23:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Uma achega, o sat24 não detecta as descargas mas faz uma previsão de onde elas estão, portanto não sendo muito fiável. Usa o EUCLID, que usa os detectores europeus.



Também consultei, e não acusou nada. Obrigado pela informação 
Já agora, e o iMapWeather?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2012 às 23:46)

Nunca percebi como é que o iMap funciona mas acho que também não é com detectores oficiais, apesar de ter um grau de fiabilidade maior, penso.


----------



## amando96 (15 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Sigo com 11.7ºC(Mínima) e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2012 às 08:40)

Bastantes descargas durante a madrugada:


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

 A mínima por cá foi de 7,8ºC e neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC e vento fraco de ESE. Na zona da Mexilhoeira da Carregação / Parchal, já choveu esta noite. Aqui em Lagoa (e em Silves) nada.

Para já a actividade convectiva está toda no mar, a W de Sagres. Vamos ver como evolui a situação ao longo do dia.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2012 às 09:13)

Parece que actividade eleéctrica e a chuva está toda centrada em torno do seu núcleo.....
Neste momento o núcleo encontra-se a oeste de Sagres, sendo que o seu movimento não parece rumar em direcção ao Algarve mas sim provavelmente á costa vicentina ali entre Setubal e Sagres !!!

Não espero grandes alterações do que está agora até ao meio dia !!


----------



## Redfish (15 Mar 2012 às 09:42)

A evolução irá ser lenta, mas a zona com maior probabilidade de ocorrencia de chuva para já será o litoral a sul de Lisboa...
Para a zona interior Algarvia, vou esperar pela tarde e ver se a previsão/alerta do Estofex nos trará alguma supresa

De resto ceu nublado e pouco mais...

Aguardando


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2012 às 13:08)

*Condições actuais :*


** Céu muito nublado
* Vento fraco S/SE
* 20.5ºC *


*Próximas horas : Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas *


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 13:45)

Como esperado, belo fiasco, formou-se tudo por trás da serra como acontece sempre. Enfim. Céu com abertas.

16,4ºC e vento mod.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 16:44)

Ainda espero por uma gota de chuva. Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado e 19,7ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 16:51)

Já senti uns aguaceiros por volta das 2 da tarde yeh yupi!!!

Espero mesmo que chova esta noite! Isto tá uma secura imensa...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2012 às 17:25)

Por aqui nem uma pinga...


----------



## Happy (15 Mar 2012 às 17:26)

Em Portimão já pingou um pouco..Muito pouco..


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 18:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui nem uma pinga...



Idem. Nuvens de desenvolvimento a NE, muita nuvem aqui, nada mais. O evento tá feito - 0,0mm sem trovoada.

17,1ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Mar 2012 às 18:26)

Parece que só a Costa Vicentina teve alguma animação aí pelo Algarve. A minha avó falou-me de brutos trovões e alguma chuva moderada por Aljezur esta tarde.


----------



## Illicitus (15 Mar 2012 às 18:39)

Também eu estive o dia todo de olhos no céu. Em Armação só pingou um pouco ao início da tarde. 

Já na minha outra localidade, Vila Nova de Milfontes, sei que choveu com alguma intensidade, incluindo granizo e que trovejou forte.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 18:42)

Bom parece que chuva aqui só em sonhos...pela deslocação da cut-off acho que não vai haver nada aqui. Agora pela noite é a vez de parte do interior ver alguma coisa, interior alentejano e beiras.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 18:50)

trovoadas disse:


> interior alentejano e beiras.



Já se faz tarde e não se forma nada por aqui, só ter esperança de madrugada


----------



## Illicitus (15 Mar 2012 às 18:52)

Finalmente, já chove em Armação de Pêra.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2012 às 19:34)

Aqui por Vendas Novas ainda não caiu uma gota..
Só vejo os clarões a S/SW/W
Será que vai haver festa esta noite e madrugada aqui para os lados do Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 20:02)

Pelo satelite, ao ver as trovoadas do litoral a morrer quase, não acredito que vá haver nada. Amanhã é a vez do Norte penso.

16,1ºC e 42% HR, muito baixa.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2012 às 20:27)

Aqui por Silves, por volta das 18h30, passou uma linha de instabilidade, que originou um belo aguaceiro que durou cerca de 15-20 minutos, acompanhado de 2 trovões. O pluviómetro cá de casa acusa, neste momento, *5mm*. Engraçado que, nessa altura, para W da minha casa o céu estava limpo, e por cima e para Este era uma grande escuridão. Por isso, o Sitio das Fontes continua com 0,0mm....


----------



## camrov8 (15 Mar 2012 às 20:59)

é ter calma este sistema avança para o continente e como tem acontecido em anos transactos pode ser que a festa ainda esteja para vir


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 21:42)

Aqui já caiu uma boa chuvada! acompanhada  apenas por um trovão grande

Que bela rega! nem acredito parece milagre mas ainda assim tenho dúvidas se foi bem abrangente ou apenas localizado aqui na zona

**edit.21:46-Verificando as imagens de satélite foi muito localizado! só aqui nesta zona mesmo**


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 21:57)

15,7ºC. Já se vêm estrelas no céu 

Máxima de 20,1ºC e Mínima de 13,5ºC. Rajada máxima de 29 km/h.


----------



## amando96 (15 Mar 2012 às 22:11)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui já caiu uma boa chuvada! acompanhada  apenas por um trovão grande
> 
> Que bela rega! nem acredito parece milagre mas ainda assim tenho dúvidas se foi bem abrangente ou apenas localizado aqui na zona
> 
> **edit.21:46-Verificando as imagens de satélite foi muito localizado! só aqui nesta zona mesmo**



Por cá nada, mas oiço e vejo relâmpagos provinientes dessa célula.

E até agora 0mm... mínima de 10.7ºC


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

amando96 disse:


> Por cá nada, mas oiço e vejo relâmpagos provinientes dessa célula.
> 
> E até agora 0mm... mínima de 10.7ºC



Tou a ver isto muito mau! Resolver já sabia-mos que não resolvia nada, mas acho que nem amenizar as coisas vai. Aqui até caiu uma boa chuvada, sempre deu para regar, mas grande parte dos sítios continua a zero ou com muito pouco acumulado.
Por aqui segue tudo calmo agora e já se avistam estrelas no céu.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2012 às 23:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 20,4 ºC (13h24)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado pela descida acentuada da temperatura; períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mar 2012 às 08:20)

Esta previsão do IM para o dia de hoje é simplesmente patética .... deve ter andado a ver o modelo Hirlam novamente enfim .....
As imagens de satélite mostram claramente os aguaceiros diminuindo de intensidade e de frequência a partir da tarde.

Já agora Bom Dia....... CÈU LIMPO !!!

Precipitação acumulada 0.0000000000 mm !!!


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu limpo e que saudades eu já tinha deste tempo
Os vestígios da chuva de ontem já quase não são visíveis e foi praticamente só aqui na zona. Provavelmente na zona onde tenho a quinta, ao pé de Quarteira nem choveu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2012 às 11:12)

Ontem, choveu muito, choveu 0.000001 mm foi das 5 pingas que caíram, mesmo brutal. Os modelos acertaram aqui nesta zona, como seria lógico.


----------



## Redfish (16 Mar 2012 às 14:09)

Os ultimos meses valeram pelo aguaceiro de ontem á noite ...

De resto parece que voltamos ao habitual, estando novamente o pessoal a rezar para que chova...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2012 às 14:36)

Bom vou mas é regar as favas, ervilhas, alfaces , árvores, porque se estou à espera do São Pedro bem posso esperar sentado. De mim não levam nem uma reza, isto já passou os limites do aceitável.

Nuvens agora só a norte de Loulé, na serra portanto, para sul, no litoral céu limpo. Aqui por Loulé também está um sol radioso e devem estar quase 20ºc .O vento é muito fraco de noroeste/oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 19,8 ºC (5h55)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 11,0 ºC (01h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2012 às 13:10)

Começa a chover fraco nalgumas zonas. 13,5ºC, vento mod. com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2012 às 15:19)

Já tenho 0,3mm acumulados e vai chovendo muito fraco. Chovia moderado à saída de Fortios (Portalegre).

10,5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## redragon (17 Mar 2012 às 15:55)

por Elvas, nada de chuva....nem vê-la....


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2012 às 21:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 18,4 ºC (11h37)
Temperatura mínima = 8,4 ºC (03h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Tarde com chuva fraca depois das 16h00 ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mar 2012 às 19:51)

Boa noite,

Por aqui teve um dia algo agradável apesar de o sol aparecer intermitentemente, ainda assim a temperatura ainda chegou aos 18ºc durante a tarde  e o vento esteve fraco de noroeste.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2012 às 20:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 15,2 ºC (14h50)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (04h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*A massa de ar fria pós-frontal fez baixar a temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 2 e 5).


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2012 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

Por cá mais um dia de céu limpo, com a temperatura nos 20,5ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de ENE. A mínima da noite foi de *5,3ºC*.

Os indícios da Primavera já prosperam um pouco por toda a parte, com as figueiras a lançarem as suas primeiras folhas, muitas plantas já vão florindo... pena a falta de água... daquia  pouco está tudo a secar...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2012 às 13:42)

Vento forte constante de NE toda a noite com máximo de 58 km/h. 13,7ºC actual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2012 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 14.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2012 às 23:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 15,9 ºC (15h45)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (06h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Acentuada descida da temperatura mínima 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = *3,3 ºC* (dia 19).


----------



## Redfish (20 Mar 2012 às 08:47)

Boas

9 - 12 º - ceu limpo - vento moderado.....

_voltamos á tendencia dos ultimos meses_


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2012 às 13:12)

Alguem sabe de quem é a estação nova que apareceu no Wunderground, ao pé de Aljezur?
A estação está a emitir consistentemente desde Janeiro, parece bem instalada pois os valores são perfeitamente aceitaveis para a localização....

É muito interessante pois reflecte o clima costeiro tipico do SW, ao contrario da EMA de Aljezur que está numa depressão acentuada que cria o efeito de poço de ar frio, tambem presente noutros vales da região (noites  muito frias mas dias por vezes muito quentes).

Se alguem conseguir ir ao local para encontrar e fotografar a estação ( e talvez falar com o dono acerca aqui do forum..hehe) seria bem bom


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2012 às 18:46)

A tarde de hoje decorreu com os olhos postos para leste ... que regalo de cumulonimbos a deslocarem-se de norte para sul sobre a Extremadura Espanhola ...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2012 às 19:50)

Cumulunimbus em fase de maturação de tarde em Espanha. Vento constante e forte de noite de novo com rajada máxima de 54 km/h. O vento agora está fraco. Tmax: 14,6ºC (15:22) | Tmin: 5,7ºC (6:49)

Actualmente 11,6ºC e 30% HR. 8,6 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2012 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 15,3 ºC (14h59)
Temperatura mínima = 4,7 ºC (06h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## amando96 (20 Mar 2012 às 22:57)

Mínima de 8.4ºC, ontem foi de 6.3ºC

Há 1 hora e 30 minutos atrás estavam quase 15ºC, começou uma descida extremamente rápida e agora estão 9.7.


----------



## Agreste (20 Mar 2012 às 23:54)

stormy disse:


> Alguem sabe de quem é a estação nova que apareceu no Wunderground, ao pé de Aljezur?
> A estação está a emitir consistentemente desde Janeiro, parece bem instalada pois os valores são perfeitamente aceitaveis para a localização....
> 
> É muito interessante pois reflecte o clima costeiro tipico do SW, ao contrario da EMA de Aljezur que está numa depressão acentuada que cria o efeito de poço de ar frio, tambem presente noutros vales da região (noites  muito frias mas dias por vezes muito quentes).
> ...



Vou tentar saber isso.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2012 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

Voltaram as noites frias por cá, com a mínima no Sitio das Fontes a baixar aos *1,4ºC* (mínima mais baixa deste mês).

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de W e 17,2ºC com 33% de humidade.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2012 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 15,6 ºC (15h13)
Temperatura mínima = 3,1 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Nova temperatura mais baixa para este mês.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = *3,1 ºC* (dia 21).


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2012 às 18:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 19,1 ºC (15h48)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (06h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2012 às 23:41)

Em perspectiva mais uma incursão de areia do deserto a inibir os aguaceiros que sairão de marrocos. Vamos ver se teremos aguaceiros no sábado e domingo.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2012 às 02:07)

Boa noite,

Por aqui está uma ventania dos diabos se sueste! O tal levante marafado.
Venha de lá essa poeira...poeiraaaa!!! poeira, levantou poeira

Acho que chuva este fim de semana, aqui no Algarve só em sonhos, talvez 2 ou 3 gotas ou uma ou outra célula no interior. O ano passado nesta altura acho que já tinha começado a convecção em força ou estava para breve e tinhas-mos tido um Inverno bom. Este ano nada nada....No mês de Maio/Junho quando eu estiver rezando para não chover já tou a ver filme... e depois pimba vá humidade e míldio/oídio em força que queima tudo como fogo.
Isto quando é para o mal é para valer!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2012 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Continua o levante fortíssimo, com rajadas bem fortes! Já se nota alguma poeira nos céus.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Mar 2012 às 12:09)

24,6ºC e algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Agreste (23 Mar 2012 às 12:21)

Poeira, pólen, sementes, cascas de árvore, folhas, alguns ramitos. 

_Tá uma besaranha desmarcada hoje..._


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2012 às 12:42)

ramos, flores, polens, alguidares, capachas, e tudo o vento levou ......

Incrivel ventania .... que se faz sentir, só de pensar que isto pode ficar assim sei lá quantos dias ... até me dói a alma !!!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2012 às 12:43)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o vento médio está na ordem dos 30km/h, com rajadas perto dos 50km/h.
Suestada valente!

A mínima da noite foi de *7,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 20,3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2012 às 13:17)

Por aqui igualmente vento moderado a forte de sueste e rajada máxima de 55 km/h. 20,0ºC e 24% HR actuais, vento com rajadas e muitas nuvens.

À espera da convectividade no fds.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2012 às 14:36)

Que bela suestada. Já vi um camelo  a voar com tanta areia que está no ar. 

Belo é o que tenho mesmo a 50 metros da minha casa, as cegonhas a fazerem o ninho, isso sim é belo. Pior é quando elas tocam castanholas às 4 h da manhã. 

Sigo com 20.1ºC e suestada forte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Mar 2012 às 14:43)

25,5ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Mar 2012 às 14:45)

Boas,

Pena não estar no Algarve este fim de semana... pois os modelos estao interexantes para o sotavento...

Algarvio, maquina pronta nisso!!

http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps...prec_sw,.png,3,6,9,12,15,18,21,24,27,30,33,36


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Mar 2012 às 17:02)

Boas

Precipitação a caminho do sul, bem visivel no radar


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2012 às 17:28)

]ToRnAdO[;322533 disse:
			
		

> Boas
> 
> Precipitação a caminho do sul, bem visivel no radar



Isso a mim parece-me mais "ruido" do que chuva ....


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2012 às 17:30)

Deve ser mesmo chuva, pois na webcam de Sagres parece que já pinga ou está prestes a começar:


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2012 às 17:51)

Muita poeira, muitas nuvens altas, muita humidade, mas nada de chuva por aqui...a actual imagem de radar é só para enganar!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2012 às 18:25)

Por si só este vento já conseguiu levar muita humidade, a pouca que ainda havia por estes lados. Esperemos que compense alguma coisa entretanto.
Como eu já tinha dito algures aqui no forum no inicio do mês o "estio" começa a avançar rapidamente para o interior, algo que só costuma acontecer lá para fins de Abril/início de Maio. 
A humidade dos solos já deve andar abaixo dos 30% em muitos sítios.

O vento esse continua por aqui de sueste embora mais fraco do que manhã. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado por uma mistura de nuvens altas/poeira e sei lá mais o quê, e vale pela humidade que tem subido nas ultimas horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2012 às 19:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso a mim parece-me mais "ruido" do que chuva ....



É das duas, ruído dessa magnitude seria uma anomalia muito grande no radar. A chuva sim vem aí fraquinha para o Algarve penso eu, amanhã de tarde já se deve estender mais ao resto do país.

20,5ºC e 24% HR com vento fraco a moderado a virar para nordeste.

TMáx: 22,3ºC (16:31)
Tmín: 12,2ºC (6:17)
Amplitude de 10,1ºC.
Raj. Máx: 55,1 km/h (1:56)


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2012 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 21,9 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (05h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Vento moderado a forte com rajadas de sueste pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2012 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já choveu e deu para acalmar o pó e ainda correu nas goteiras do prédio, mas coisa muito pouca.
Agora já faz sol e o céu está praticamente limpo de nuvens, apenas se nota a tal camada de poeiras, que deixa o céu em tons de amarelo/acizentado.
Bom e parece que já não vamos ter mais nada por aqui. 
A instabilidade vai agora para Norte/Nordeste, e depois há a possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada pela tarde, talvez no interior alentejano/ribatejo.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2012 às 10:07)

Aqui nem acalmou o pó sequer e pior que tudo choveu lama ......
Agora não basta não ter chovido senão ainda ter que ir lavar tudo !!

Já não deverá chover dado que apenas existe poeira .....


----------



## Redfish (24 Mar 2012 às 10:11)

Na minha zona choveu (Salir) choveu quase 1 hora (Fraco a Moderado) entre as 08.30 - 09.30 h.

Agora e pelas imagens de Satelite espero que aquela massa nublosa a Sul do Algarve chegue cá e não passe ao lado.



_+++Aguardando+++_


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2012 às 10:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui nem acalmou o pó sequer e pior que tudo choveu lama ......
> Agora não basta não ter chovido senão ainda ter que ir lavar tudo !!
> 
> Já não deverá chover dado que apenas existe poeira .....



Este ano não quer nada com a chuva! Nunca tinha visto anda assim
5mm que sejam parece uma utopia ou daquelas coisas que só acontecem em contos de fadas.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2012 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, apenas destaque para o "_aguapoeiro_" que caiu perto das 7h30, deixando tudo coberto de pó e sujo!

De resto, a mínima foi de *15,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 18,3ºC e vento moderado de E.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2012 às 10:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui, apenas destaque para o "_aguapoeiro_" que caiu perto das 7h30, deixando tudo coberto de pó e sujo!
> 
> De resto, a mínima foi de *15,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 18,3ºC e vento moderado de E.



Xii!!! Nem acumulas-te nada! Aqui ainda deve ter rendido uns 3mm talvez. Ainda acumulou umas poças junto às goteiras.
Tenho estado a acompanhar os dados da estação do Sítio das Fontes e em 60 e tal dias acumulou os 6,2mm que aparece no site. Basta ver o acumulado do ano desta estação de apenas 20mm. E mais...houve muitos registos de 0,2mm devido a humidade, logo precipitação mesmo deve andar nos 15mm.
Em 2005, a esta data, assim por alto devia de haver uns 50mm acumulados desde o inicio do ano ou talvez mais. 
Parecendo que não, faz muita diferença, até porque analisando os dados de 2005 em Março choveu cerca de 40mm no barlavento, e no resto do Algarve entre 20 a 30mm, o que dá uma alivio à vegetação.
Este ano está tudo super atrasado devido à falta de chuva e senão chover não sei o que vai acontecer a muitas espécies de plantas e árvores.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mar 2012 às 11:20)

0,9mm até ao momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mar 2012 às 11:47)

Continua a chover, mas pelo radar devo estar quase a terminar.
até agora tenho acumulados 2,1mm


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2012 às 12:39)

Como sempre aqui não chove, vai tudo à volta, e aqui é mesmo o deserto. 2º evento assim.  Abundância de poeiras que cobrem o céu e até parece nevoeiro. 19,6ºC e 44% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2012 às 13:04)

Boas, por aqui, tal como o meu colega Aurélio disse, choveu lama. O que é bom para a beleza, os tais banhos de lama. 

A suestada continua forte e o mar faz uma barulheira imensa, com o prolongar do levante, lá vamos nós vermos a barra da Fuzeta a fechar.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2012 às 15:51)

Alandroal: céu encoberto com alguns chuviscos que não mollham o chão, acompanhados por barro. Temperatura agradável de 19 ºC.

A imagem de satélite das 15h00 mostra muita poeira a afectar as regiões do sul ...





CopyRight Eumetsat 2012


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mar 2012 às 16:14)

Precipitação acumulada hoje em Serpa - 3mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mar 2012 às 17:04)

Céu coberto de poeiras em Serpa


----------



## amando96 (24 Mar 2012 às 20:32)

Por cá ainda pingou uma hora e meia sem parar, mas mesmo muito fraco e disperso, nem acumulou, ficou tudo cheio de terra... cada gota devia ter mais pó que água


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2012 às 21:03)

Aqui não choveu, nem nada, fiasco completo. Ultimamente isto nem tem pés nem cabeça, 17,1ºC e 51% HR com vento muito fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Mar 2012 às 03:17)

Existe alguma instabilidade pelo Algarve central e barlavento.
Aqui em Loulé já choveu e deu para escorrer na estrada. O vento desapareceu .


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2012 às 13:41)

Começamos bem, com 22,6ºC e vento quase nulo. Máxima de 23,4ºC com a paragem completa do vento.

Mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2012 às 15:36)

28,3 ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2012 às 18:05)

Ainda nos 26ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2012 às 19:54)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 28,3 ºC



Temperatura naturalmente condicionada ao local onde está instalada a tua estação. Na rede das estações do IM, as temperaturas máximas esta tarde no Alentejo rondaram os 23/25,5 ºC; o vento moderado de leste não deixou subir demasiado a temperatura do ar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2012 às 20:07)

Sim está situada "dentro" das muralhas, é uma zona baixa e devido às muralhas circula pouco vento.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2012 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 22,4 ºC (15h45; Hora de verão)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2012 às 23:52)

15,3ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2012 às 00:05)

Por aqui uns calorosos 19,3ºC e 24% HR com vento moderado de NE.

Extremos de ontem:
Tmáx: 23,6ºC (14:02)
Tmin: 15,1ºC (7:51)
Rajada Máx: 27 km/h (10:48) de 90º Este


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2012 às 13:02)

26,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2012 às 21:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 23,1 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (07h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2012 às 14:41)

Por aqui o vento exprime-se com alguma intensidade, com rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h às 12:44.
A temperatura é de 20,8ºC e a humidade de 23%. Mínima de 13,1ºC às 6:50.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2012 às 16:57)

Estremoz: todo o dia com vento moderado a forte, com rajadas do quadrante leste.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2012 às 21:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 21,9 ºC (17h05)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (07h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2012 às 14:54)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte, com rajada máxima de 56,2 km/h. Agora as rajadas andam entre 35 e 50.

20,8ºC actuais com 19% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2012 às 15:50)

Estremoz: mais um dia de vento moderado a forte, com rajadas do quadrante leste.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2012 às 22:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 21,9 ºC (16h40)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado mais uma vez pela grande intensidade do vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2012 às 14:32)

Vento forte durante a manhã com máximo de *64,8 km/h* pelas 10:09.
20,0ºC com vento moderado com rajadas.

As previsões do IM estão animadoras.


----------



## fragoso6 (29 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

Alerta amarelo para lisboa setubal beja e faro


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 14:56)

Boas Tardes!!!

O pessoal do Norte quer muitas fotos aqui postadas neste fórum sobre o tempo que se está a fazer ai no Sul ( alerta amarelo, não é todos os dias)

Postem as fotos aqui pessoal, pois amanhã o Norte também vai postar...ehehehehe

Obrigado e não se esqueçam


----------



## Redfish (29 Mar 2012 às 15:38)

O dia praticamente tem estado sempre encobero e vento forte com algumas rajadas interessnates.

Pelo avaliar das imagens radar do IM parece que a chuva estão a aproximar-se do Algarve.

_Ao menos deverá dar para acalmar o pó para as classificativas do Rally de Portugal_


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2012 às 17:04)

Aqui por Lagoa já chove! E já molha bem...vamos ver quanto tempo dura...


----------



## sielwolf (29 Mar 2012 às 17:19)

Em portimão também já chove


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2012 às 17:30)

Por aqui já parou de chover... pelo menos já molhou o chão... lolol!


----------



## amando96 (29 Mar 2012 às 17:31)

Por aqui ainda nada, mas está a escurecer bastante.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

a 600 km de distancia chove ainda bem!! 
ca cima muito calor sigo com 26 ºc e muitos incendios! 

ke venha a chuvinha po norte que bem precisamos!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2012 às 17:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 20,2 ºC (16h37)
Temperatura mínima = 10,7 ºC (07h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 21).

*EDIT: Máxima dia 30/03/2012 = 21,5 ºC (14h25)*


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2012 às 18:10)

Começou a chover em Faro à cerca de meia-hora embora ainda fraco. O carro já ficou levemente limpo do pó. Cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2012 às 18:44)

E finalmente o pluviómetro lá mexeu... 0,2mm acumulados!


----------



## amando96 (29 Mar 2012 às 19:29)

Aqui chegou a 1mm! chegou a correr pelo pavimento... demais.

Agora está um nevoeiro denso, parece que o ralli vai ser interessante.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2012 às 20:18)

Aqui ficou nos *1,2mm*... e parece que para já, não vem mais nada...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 21:02)

Algumas estações a Sul já com alguma acumulação:

*Almancil - 4,83mm
Faro - 1,4mm
Tavira - 1,22mm
Vila do Bispo - 1,4mm*

Para já muito pouco, e não há ainda uma clara tendencia para associar o acumulado a certas regiões...talvez nem acontecerá isso, será tudo mais localizado...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2012 às 21:04)

Chove forte por aqui!

Finalmente!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Chove forte por aqui!
> 
> Finalmente!!!



Queremos provas trovoadas, eu acredito mas o pessoal quer só uma foto.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2012 às 21:51)

Que mais provas queres senão Estações em Faro com vários milímetros já acumulados e bons rain-rates? 

Por aqui só nuvens, 17,3ºC e 31%.


----------



## amando96 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:59)

Parece que já oiço trovoadas. já tenho 2mm acumulados 

A oeste de sagres está uma bela célula, se estivesse em terra dava que falar.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2012 às 22:03)

Já ouvi um trovão!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mar 2012 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui graças a uma micro célula já rendeu por agora uns impressionanres 8,3 mm aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe !!

Fantástico ... acertou-me em cheio !!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2012 às 22:16)

Aqui por Silves também já vai chovendo bem... agora sim...
No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *3mm* e o rain rate já esteve perto dos 20mm/h.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2012 às 22:18)

Destaque também para o vento, que sopra moderado de ESE e teve uma rajada máxima de *56,3km/h* ainda há pouco...


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2012 às 22:41)

Em Faro tudo tranquilo. Não chove e o vento não se nota muito...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Queremos provas trovoadas, eu acredito mas o pessoal quer só uma foto.



iMap Weather Euclid


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2012 às 23:17)

Várias células desenvolveram-se nas últimas horas no sul do país, na serra do Caldeirão e no Baixo Alentejo. A célula do Baixo Alentejo entretanto já chegou à Grande Lisboa em dissipação, chove fraco sem trovoada nalgumas estações da região. Para já a única ainda activa parece ser a que seguiu para Espanha.
Nos próximos dias vai continuar este regime de trovoadas e aguaceiros sobretudo no sul e centro do país, e a partir de Domingo ou segunda, talvez no norte também.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2012 às 23:24)

Por aqui chove fraco agora mas por vezes chove moderado. Desde de Novembro que não via tanta água na rua


----------



## Norther (29 Mar 2012 às 23:33)

Que saudades tenho dela  também a espero neste fim de semana, venha ela


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2012 às 00:18)

Já chove


----------



## pax_julia (30 Mar 2012 às 01:10)

Por aqui chove e o vento de S SE que soprou moderado a forte ao longo do dia, abrandou! Trovoada zero! Mas amanha promete! A ver vamos!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2012 às 01:33)

Aqui nada ainda e para ser sincero, não sei se amanhã vai ser alguma coisa de jeito.

13,4ºC e 70% HR que aumentou drasticamente com a viragem do vento para Sul e agora estando de ENE outra vez.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2012 às 02:08)

O radar do IM encontra-se off desde as 22:30 utc...
Mas o radar da AEMET dá conta de bastante precipitação no sudeste do território continental.






Das estações oficiais, Alcoutim (Martim Longo), segue com 13mm acumulados (desde as 22h).

Nas amadoras, segue na frente a estação de Panóias, Ourique com 14,5mm, numa altura em que chove com bastante intensidade lá.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2012 às 02:58)

O radar do IM voltou:






6,1mm acumulados em Castro Marim na última hora, seguindo com um acumulado superior a 10mm.
Alcoutim segue com cerca de 15mm acumulados.

Nas amadoras, Panóias, Ourique, segue com 18,3mm desde as 0h.
Numa altura em que a precipitação se aproxima da região de Lisboa, embora o grosso da mesma esteja a progredir o Atlântico...


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2012 às 03:55)

14mm em Castro Marim na última hora.






Panóias já com 28,7mm e continua a somar.


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2012 às 07:10)

Bom dia! 
Aqui por Cabanas - Palmela desde as 6 da manhã que tem estado a chover entre o fraco a moderado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2012 às 07:55)

que bela noite de chuva 
18 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2012 às 07:58)

*Panóias, Ourique*, já leva 54.4mm neste evento, 52.6mm hoje e 1.8mm ontem.
*Monchique* já acumulou 42.1mm, 39.1mm hoje e 3mm ontem.

EM's amadoras registadas no WU.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Tem chovido bastante aqui por Loulé e fazendo uma comparação com episódios de precipitação anteriores e a avaliar pelo volume de água no " lago" aqui nas traseiras a precipitação total já deve andar acima de 40mm.
Esta situação desde ontem à noite pareceu-me logo propícia a bons acumulados, isto porque vendo as imagens de radar não se nota quase nenhuma precipitação no mar e depois ao chegar a terra formam-se bandas de precipitação interessantes. 
No passado já tivemos acumulados superiores a 100mm devido a situações destas, e claramente pelo sentido sul/Norte das linhas de instabilidade a orografia tem um papel interessante aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Como já aqui foi falado, a noite foi de chuva por cá. No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado ficou-se nos *9mm*, no entanto temos acumulados interessantes mais a Este, com os 40,9mm em Monchique, 13,7mm em Almancil e 17,8mm no ALgoz (tudo estações amadoras no WU). Em Silves a minha estação caseira marcou *25,5mm*... Na estação da Escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes (em Portimão), o acumulado também foi de 9,8mm... Parece que toda a zona a Este do Rio Arade (e do Sitio das Fontes) levou com mais precipitação, principalmente o Sotavento.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 09:27)

A ser verdade esses 13,7mm em Almancil, a orografia teve aqui um papel preponderante, pois aqui choveu bem mais do que isso, e Almancil fica logo aqui a sul a uns 4/5 km em linha recta.


Não tenho pluviómetro mas para se ter uma noção, nas últimas chuvas em Outubro/Novembro o nível de água aqui na rua não chegou nem perto do que está agora. A última vez que esteve assim foi a 18 Maio do ano passado com a célebre trovoada que alagou Faro.

Deixo aqui uma imagem do "lago" que se costuma formar nas traseiras do prédio e que funciona como o meu pulvíómetro, com alguma margem de erro
Esta imagem é do dia 18 Maio de 2011. Agora não está tanto mas ainda assim quase chega ao poste de iluminação e às garagens que ficam do lado direito.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## redragon (30 Mar 2012 às 09:39)

Por Elvas até ao momento ainda n caiu nada...o céu promete mas ainda nada....


----------



## sielwolf (30 Mar 2012 às 10:10)

Desde a meia noite que já choveu 42,2 mm em Monchique. 
Chuva mais intensa entre as 6h40m e as 8h10m.
às 7h30m o rain rate foi de 61,7 mm/h


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2012 às 10:25)

O túnel da linha férrea em Olhão voltou a meter água... Normal.


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2012 às 10:38)

Chiii assim já é chover  embora seja péssimo os estragos provocados pelas cheias  mas sabe bem ver cenários destes depois de tantos dias sem ver uma pinga


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2012 às 10:43)

Norther disse:


> Chiii assim já é chover  embora seja péssimo os estragos provocados pelas cheias  mas sabe bem ver cenários destes depois de tantos dias sem ver uma pinga



Este túnel é o nosso arquipélago da Melanésia. É o primeiro pedaço de terra a desaparecer mal chova em condições. A foto não é minha, retirei-a do facebook...


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 10:52)

Agreste disse:


> O túnel da linha férrea em Olhão voltou a meter água... Normal.



Com estragos desses...chova mais para dar cabo de vez! Com obras mal projectadas posso eu bem. Aliás a chuva não foi assim tanta mas sim um evento normalíssimo. Provavelmente a câmara pensou que já não chovesse mais e nem se deu ao trabalho de limpar as sarjetas "minúsculas" que devem servir de vazão a este monumento.


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2012 às 10:57)

Olhão tem 4 passagens sobre a linha férrea, 3 superiores e esta que por ser no centro da cidade foi feita por debaixo da linha. Não há danos importantes a assinalar. A passagem fica encerrada até a água esgotar.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 11:28)

Agreste disse:


> Olhão tem 4 passagens sobre a linha férrea, 3 superiores e esta que por ser no centro da cidade foi feita por debaixo da linha. Não há danos importantes a assinalar. A passagem fica encerrada até a água esgotar.



Sim é óbvio que não há praticamente estragos, apenas o incomodo causado. Mais logo há-de vir  nas noticias os efeitos das chuvas fortes que assolaram o Algarve Quando foi uma situação normalíssima de chuva.
Espero estar enganado quanto a isso


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2012 às 11:47)

Voltou a chover 
19,8mm atá ao momento


----------



## amando96 (30 Mar 2012 às 11:48)

47mm , ontem ficou em 6.7mm, depois da meia noite começou a pingar forte/moderado e só parou há umas horas.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 11:50)

amando96 disse:


> 47mm , ontem ficou em 6.7mm, depois da meia noite começou a pingar forte/moderado e só parou há umas horas.



Isso sim é um acumulado mais parecido com o que terá caído por cá


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2012 às 13:38)

27,6 mm até ao momento


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2012 às 14:03)

Um pouco offtopic:

Está chuva já esta a fazer nas suas no rally de Portugal pois 3 dos principais candidatos já estão fora do rally.
Enquanto todos esperavam pó eis que as condições meteorológicas deram uma volta de 180º nas condições do rally.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

Parabéns aos contemplados pela chuva. Mais a norte, ora não, nem uma pinga.

19,1ºC e 38%.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 14:36)

Engraçado...não sei têm acompanhado as imagens de radar do IM...parece que há uma parede algures ali no Alentejo em que a precipitação não passa mais para Norte, e parece literalmente escorregar para noroeste e depois começa a dissipar-se. 
No interior do Baixo Alentejo, ali na zona de Beja/Serpa/Barrancos há uma grande banda de precipitação intensa que parece não querer sair dali há já várias horas. Penso que esta zona terá acumulados interessantes


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2012 às 14:38)

pois é 
Serpa já vai com 30,3 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2012 às 15:08)

Boas, por aqui, foi um início de manhã caótico em Olhão, não foi só o túnel a meter água em Olhão, houve inundações em bairros da cidade. 

Acumulado do dia de hoje 60 mm, sendo que 25 mm caíram em 20 minutos. 

Os estragos ainda estão visíveis um pouco por toda a cidade. Impressionante, eu que entrava às 9 h da manhã no emprego em Faro, saí às 8 h da manhã de casa, e da minha casa que fica perto da rotunda do cubo até à rotunda ao pé do Lidl demorei 30 minutos tudo jorrava água e não se via mais de 1 metro à frente. Fez apenas 2 trovoadas e nada mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2012 às 15:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Engraçado...não sei têm acompanhado as imagens de radar do IM...parece que há uma parede algures ali no Alentejo em que a precipitação não passa mais para Norte, e parece literalmente escorregar para noroeste e depois começa a dissipar-se.



E começa a ser puxada para Oeste sim. Já 20,8ºC e vento moderado, 35% HR. Este mês vai ser bonito nos totais de precipitação vai. 1,2mm no mês inteiro.


----------



## Jocru (30 Mar 2012 às 17:09)

Zona de Vilamoura/Quarteira já troveja, chove fraco a moderado, parece estar com boa cara para a noite.


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2012 às 17:16)

O report do Rally de Portugal já fala em carros atascados e barrancos a crescer de água na Serra do Caldeirão. Aparentemente uma madrugada de chuva "destruiu" o rally. Os melhores foram parar ao meio do mato.

Sebastien Loeb no meio da noite...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2012 às 17:26)

Entretanto o radar do IM está "encravado" nas 15h10 UTC...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2012 às 17:46)

A sul vê-se bem a grande célula mas é pena que não passe de Elvas para cima. 21,4ºC e 32% HR  com céu nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2012 às 17:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Entretanto o radar do IM está "encravado" nas 15h10 UTC...



Já está bom.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 20:52)

Esta tarde passou uma boa trovoada na zona de Albufeira para Norte/Noroeste. Estive perto de Quarteira e ouviam-se grandes trovões para esses lados. A avaliar pelas imagens de radar foi uma boa célula e deve ter descarregado bem


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2012 às 20:59)

Tavira acumulou 47.3 mm 

Termina assim o mês acima da média para o período 61-90.


----------



## ALV72 (30 Mar 2012 às 21:23)

Agreste disse:


> O report do Rally de Portugal já fala em carros atascados e barrancos a crescer de água na Serra do Caldeirão. Aparentemente uma madrugada de chuva "destruiu" o rally. Os melhores foram parar ao meio do mato.
> 
> Sebastien Loeb no meio da noite...



Pois é amigo, vem um gajo de Coimbra para vêr o Rali e depois só vê nevoeiro como hoje aconteceu na Serra de Tavira em Garrobo perto de Alcaria do Cume, até as batatas já nadavam em tanta água, é preciso ter azar, andar um ano á espera isto e depois apanhar uma depressão destas, foi mesmo em cheio 
Quem esperou 3 meses também esperava até Segunda-Feira


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2012 às 22:20)

A situação está calma por agora, não chove embora me pareça que esta madrugada vai ser mais forte que a de ontem...

Mais 2 do rally tiradas do Autoportal via FB...











Parece que a 1ª célula está para chegar ainda antes da meia-noite...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2012 às 22:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntica chuvada de manhã, esta tarde ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 2 mm. Foi um dia parecido ao dia 18 de Maio só que desta vez atingiu só Olhão e não Faro.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC

Precipitação: 62 mm (até ao momento)

Ontem, choveu 4 mm, o que faz um total de 68 mm este mês, um valor bem acima da média para este mês.


----------



## Redfish (30 Mar 2012 às 22:44)

Boas...
Como não é novidade, aqui tem chovido praticamente o dia todo.

Na zona da serra de Tavira então, a agua não parava de escorrer montes abaixo e um nevoeiro daqueles como não via há muito, ou melhor não se via.
As ribeiras levavam um caudal jeitoso.
Agora olhando para o Sat24 parece que uma celula poderosa nos ira atingir , podendo causar algumas inundações.

_Vamos ver, pois hoje qualquer nuvem vem bem carregada de agua_


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2012 às 22:58)

Redfish disse:


> Agora olhando para o Sat24 parece que uma celula poderosa nos ira atingir , podendo causar algumas inundações.
> 
> _Vamos ver, pois hoje qualquer nuvem vem bem carregada de agua_



O radar está a ficar jeitoso e a noite promete, agora parece-me que dada a rotação penso que a zona de Albufeira até VRSA pode ver esta noite, trovoada e aguaceiros fortes. 

De manhã é notório na imagem de radar que eu não sei como meto aqui em animação nota-se que havia uma linha que passava por Olhão.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2012 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O radar está a ficar jeitoso e a noite promete, agora parece-me que dada a rotação penso que a zona de Albufeira até VRSA pode ver esta noite, trovoada e aguaceiros fortes.
> 
> De manhã é notório na imagem de radar que eu não sei como meto aqui em animação nota-se que havia uma linha que passava por Olhão.



A mim parece-me que neste momento, e ao contrário da noite passada, as células que estão no mar a sul, vão-se dissipando à medida que chegam a terra... não me parece que chegue cá nada...pelo menos ao Barlavento...!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2012 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Durante a noite cairam alguns aguaceiros, que renderam mais *2,8mm *no Sitio das Fontes. Durante esta manhã, o céu tem estado muito nublado, mas sem nenhuma chuva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2012 às 13:09)

Isto hoje está mau para estes lados


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2012 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, por aqui começa a chover mas não deve durar muito tempo. 17,4ºC com mínima de 11,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2012 às 15:03)

Acumulados de precipitação nos dias 30 e 31, na região sul:












Na última hora, a EMA de Aljezur registou 6,8mm.
Nas estações amadoras, Santa Barbara de Nexe segue à frente com 7,4mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## David sf (31 Mar 2012 às 15:19)

Chove torrencialmente em Portel. Já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2012 às 15:40)

Boas, por aqui, início de manhã com chuva que foi por vezes fortes. Levo acumulados hoje 18 mm, ao todo, este mês levo 86 mm, nada mau.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Mar 2012 às 15:53)

David sf disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Portel. Já se ouviu um trovão.



Vê-se bem essa célula daqui de Moura! O céu está carregado para os lados de Portel! Parece-me que aqui hoje não vou ter nada... Valeu a tarde de chuva contínua de ontem!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2012 às 16:12)

Ainda à espera de algo que renda mais, sigo com céu maioritariamente nublado, muito carregado a SW e a S mas com direcção a Oeste. 18,8ºC e 48% HR com vento moderado entre Oeste e NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2012 às 16:13)

Nesta zona acho que a depressão já deu o que tinha a dar....


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2012 às 16:34)

Isto tá a ficar bom..
Muito escuro a E/SE/S de Vendas Novas


----------



## GonçaloMPB (31 Mar 2012 às 16:39)

Brunomc disse:


> Isto tá a ficar bom..
> Muito escuro a E/SE/S de Vendas Novas


Está agora a passar ligeiramente a O de Évora.  Ouve-se muitos trovões, mas água ainda nada.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2012 às 16:42)

> Está agora a passar ligeiramente a O de Évora.  Ouve-se muitos trovões, mas água ainda nada.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2012 às 17:03)

Nas últimas horas, trovoadas e aguaceiros no Alentejo interior. Portel, Viana do Alentejo,  Évora, Arraiolos, Borba, Estremoz, Redondo, Arronches, etc.


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2012 às 17:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Trovoadas e aguaceiros no Alentejo interior, Portel, Évora, Mora, Redondo, etc.



Mário repara no bug do satélite! Ele não fez as nuvens recuarem ou assim?LOL


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2012 às 17:10)

Começou agora a pingar 

edit 17h13 : Ouvi um trovão


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2012 às 17:13)

1337 disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > Trovoadas e aguaceiros no Alentejo interior, Portel, Évora, Mora, Redondo, etc.
> ...



Volta e meia acontece, são ajustamentos, desconheço as razões, nos últimos anos já demos por isso algumas vezes e falámos disso aqui no fórum, e hoje aconteceu de novo. Aqui há uns tempos um membro do fórum de Espanha até se queixava que a imagem não estava bem dando o exemplo dos Pirineus. Se reparares com atenção, certos pontos que o sat24 mete na imagem, são referências provavelmente para ajustar a imagem de satélite. Presumo que com alguma regularidade se tenha que fazer certos ajustamentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

Por aqui uma das células, já moribunda (Gust front) e estando a passar muito a sul, está a fazer chuva. Trovões só muito longe.

Rajada máxima de 36,7 km/h à sua aproximação. Chove fraco.


----------



## amando96 (31 Mar 2012 às 17:19)

1337 disse:


> Mário repara no bug do satélite! Ele não fez as nuvens recuarem ou assim?LOL



Se reparares quando começa há "verde" do chão que está fora da borda amarela a Oeste, vê se bem mais no norte por haver menos nebulosidade, parece que tudo menos as margens amarelas levaram um toque para a direita, não só as nuvens.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2012 às 17:42)

Tou rodeado de trovoadas neste momento, agora não chove..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Já vi relâmpagos e oiço alguns trovões..


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2012 às 18:16)

Continua a chover por aqui, com alguma trovoada a mistura 
Grande tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2012 às 18:39)

Aqui acabou a festa por hoje, a célula está agora negra a oeste e a sul apenas. 0,9mm acumulados. 14,2ºC e 78% HR actuais.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2012 às 19:20)

já pinga


----------



## trepkos (31 Mar 2012 às 19:26)

Tarde marcada por chuva persistente, intensidade moderada e trovoadas. Continua a chover mas sem trovoadas neste momento, para os lados de Lisboa ( oeste daqui ) está com um ar bastante carregado, vendo a animação de satélite parece que está para durar por aqui e a começar na margem sul e Lisboa.


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2012 às 19:34)




----------



## trepkos (31 Mar 2012 às 20:13)

Subi agora à Igreja e é este o cenário dessa célula para oeste ( lisboa ).

Esse conjunto de células já passou por aqui, deixando uma boa precipitação, por agora, relâmpagos só ao longe.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2012 às 22:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros durante a madrugada e início da manhã.

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC
atual: 14.7ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2012 às 23:10)

o dia aqui foi um fiasco 
0mm


----------



## amando96 (31 Mar 2012 às 23:27)

por cá só choveu de manhã, 6.2mm


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2012 às 00:37)

Boas,

Por cá fecho o dia com *9,6mm* no Sitio das Fontes. O mês de Março fica assim com um acumulado total de *30,6mm*.

Sigo neste momento com 13,0ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------

